# Cute Preschool Snack Ideas??



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

My 4 yr old actually goes to a school where we can bring in non-store bought treats for the class. This Tuesday is his day to bring in a snack. Most of the parents do junk food like cupcakes but I love making creative foods. I was thinking some little cute snack thing made out of fruits or something?

I swear I used to have a book that showed how to make "mice" with apple slices and a few other things but I can't find it anywhere.

Any cute ideas?

ETA: we can't do peanut butter but sunbutter would be OK


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Fruit Pizza is always a big hit around here.

I have a book called Snack Attack and they have some cute ideas:

Double Decker Delights - basically a three layer tortilla sandwich filled with peanut butter (you can easily use sunbutter), apples and/or pears and/or bananas and a cream cheese type spread on each layer.

Food on a Stick - Place the following on bamboo skewers: salami, cheese, olives, cherry tomatos, melon balls, cheese cubes (you can really use anything on this as long as the flavors go together)

Wonton Chips - bake wonton wrappers with some olive oil, garlic, basil and parm cheese until they're crispy like potato chips

Pretzel Paddles - Spread sunbutter on the top 3/4 of a pretzel rod (all the way around) and then coat that with nuts or granola or cheerio-like cereal or anything else you think would be good

Fruit Sundae - Fill a waffle cone with various kinds of cut up fruit and sprinke with a little coconut and eat with a spoon

If you want any of these recipes, let me know!


----------



## DogMomforNow (Feb 16, 2008)

Check out vegan lunch box - she had some really cute ideas for kid's snacks in her son's lunchbox a few years ago (archive entries have more recipies)

http://veganlunchbox.blogspot.com/


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

My girls have always liked it when I make "bunny salad". It's basically a half a pear -I've used both canned or fresh depending on what I had. Arrange the pear half, cut side down on a piece of lettuce, (if you use fresh then you can slice it for easier eating but keep it together in the pear shape, I'd probably also peel it for that age group) then I arrange sliced almonds or baby carrot slices for ears and a mini-marshmallow for a tail(the junkfood concession on an otherwise healthy snack







). I usually paint the face on with a little food coloring but if you don't "do" food coloring you can use a little pb or sunbutter to paste on raisins or dried fruit for the eyes and nose, add a few carrot sticks for bunny to nibble on.

As a variation I've also rolled little balls of almond butter in shredded coconut for the tail, my oldest really likes this one- sometimes we just make these and call them bunnytails.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas!

PrincessConseulaB, I LOVE your sn! It had me cracking up right away.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Well after much searching I ended up deciding on these: http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Apple-Raisin-Ladybug

However then I re-read the instructions that his teacher sent home and it says just a simple snack like pretzels or grapes. So now I'm not sure I'm really going to go to all the trouble of the above (besides, I'm not quite sure how to transport them?). But either way I'm sure we'll do them at home.


----------

